# Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)



## Tobias92 (23. August 2016)

Hallo, 
Wie der Titel des Themas schon sagt, habe ich mir überlegt ein paar meiner Wobbler  "leise" zu machen, da ich immerwieder lese, dass große, erfahrene Fische gerade an viel befischten Gewässern eher auf Wobbler ohne Rasseln stehen. (Wahrscheinlich weil ein Großteil der Wobbler Rasseln besitzt und die Fische mit dem Alter misstrauisch werden)

Klar gibt es auch leise Wobbler zu kaufen, nur sind mir die Modelle die ich bisher gefunden habe einfach zu teuer.
Da ich relativ häufig Hänger etc habe, bin ich nicht bereit 20€ oder mehr für einen Illex etc. Wobbler auszugeben.

Bisher habe ich super Erfahrungen mit Gunki gemacht. Die meisten Modelle sind für unter 10€ zu haben, laufen super, sind gut verarbeitet und es gibt sie in allen möglichen Farben und Formen. (Ich fische seit gut einem Jahr verschiedene Modelle und könnte noch nichts negatives finden)

Ich habe schon einige Hechte, Barsche und Rapfen damit gefangen, nur leider war bisher nichts wirklich großes dabei.

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass es sie nur mit Rasseln gibt.
Deswegen habe ich mir überlegt, dass es am einfachsten wäre, in den Rücken der Wobbler ein kleines Loch zu bohren, ein wenig Sekundenkleber rein zu füllen und somit die Kugeln an der Innenwand zu befestigen.

Nur weis ich nicht, wie ich den Wobbler beim aushärten am besten halten sollte. Wenn Ich die Kugeln hinten anklebe, also den Wobbler senkrecht halte, könnte es sein dass der Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten liegt und er komisch läuft. 
Wenn ich sie mittig festklebe, fliegt er vielleicht nichtmehr so gut.


Bevor ich mich ans bohren und kleben mache, wollte ich deswegen hier mal nachfragen, ob schoneinmal jemand Erfahrungen in die Richtung gemacht hat, bzw eine andere Methode weiß, die Wobbler leise zu machen.

Natürlich freue ich mich über Tipps zu Modellen die gut laufen, günstig sind und von von herein keine Rasseln besitzen.

Danke schonmal
Grüße Tobias 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

Moin,

zunächst mal kann ich die Salmo-Wobbler als lautlose Köder empfehlen, sind teilweise recht günsitg für einstellige Eurobeträge zu haben, selbst die größeren Modelle wenn man etwas sucht.
Gibt aber noch viele mehr wenn Du paar Auswahlkriterien (Zielfisch, Größenordnung, Maximalgewicht und Lauftiefe) und ein Preislimit nennst, könnte man mal ein Brainstorming machen.

Falls aber ein Kugelmodell still gelegt werden soll, dann kann man schon so vorgehen, wie Du beschrieben hast, wobei ich Sekundenkleber nicht unbeding für den besten Kleber halte.
Zudem gibts ja auch viele Modelle bei denen die Kugeln wurfstabilisierende Wirkung haben, wie Du ja selbst schon erkannt hast könnte das negative Auswirkungen auf das Handling vom Köder haben.
Weiters "Problem" könnten Köder werden die die Kugeln auf mehrere Kammern verteilt haben und dann mehrfach angebohrt werden müssten.

In jedem Fall würde ich aber die Kugeln in der Position fixieren, wie der Köder im Wasser liegt (besser läuft), in den meisten Fällen also in wagerechter Position, dabei sollte der Köder auch keine Schlagseite haben.
Ich denke ein möglichst Dünnflüssiger 2K-Kleber müsste taugen, wenn man den Köder von unten anbohrt kann man in einem Arbeitsgang den Köder gleich wieder abdichten (Tesa übers Loch und den Köder wieder auf den Bauch drehen) zudem wäre es optisch dezenter.

Zu guter letzt denke ich, dass es quatsch ist, das  Köder mit Kugeln schlechter fangen, viele der weltweit renomiertesten Köder haben Kugeln und fangen trotzdem teils seit Jahrzehnten ihre Fische, wenn dem so wäre müssten z.B. Gummiköder unverhältnismäßig besser fangen. 
Auch unter meinen Favoriten sind viele Köder mit Klappergeräusch.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tobias92 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Momentan bin ich auf größere Rapfen und Hechte aus, suche also einen länglichen Köder der bis höchstens einen Meter tief läuft. (Mein hechtgewässer ist kaum tiefer als 2 Meter)

Da ich bisher nur kleinere Rapfen und Hechte fangen konnte, dachte ich es hängt vielleicht ein wenig mit den Rasseln zusammen.

Es wurden tatsächlich schon größere Exemplare auf Gummifische gefangen. 

Ich bin aber nicht so der Gummi Fan, weil ich finde Wobbler laufen schöner und lassen sich besser (einfacher) führen.

Danke für den Tipp mit den salmo wobblern, die werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen. Da die angelladen bei mir in der Nähe salmo nicht Führen bin ich bisher noch nicht auf sie aufmerksam geworden und werde ich mich mal ein weng im Internet umschauen. 

Hast du irgendwelche Tipps?
Die Gewässer sind recht klar und ich habe bisher mit natürlichen Farben besser gefangen.

Grüße Tobias 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revilo62 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

Schau doch mal nach Rapala-Wobblern, der Klassiker eben.
Die gibt es in silent oder clickend und kosten in den gebräuchlichen Größen auch meist unter 10 €.
Für den Kunstköderkauf empfehle ich Dir aber auch mal die Suchfunktion im Netz oder den Besuch eines wirklich gut sortierten Tackle-Dealers.
Was Dein Hechtgewässer betrifft, mit 2m Tiefe als See ist zwar der große Hecht nicht unmöglich, aber es könnte ihm in der jetzigen Jahreszeit einfach zu warm sein und er verlegt seine Jagdzüge in die Dämmerungs- oder Nachtzeit. Für mich die beste Hechtzeit ist der Herbst/Winter, da geht es dann etwas gemächlicher zu, größere Köder, insbesondere unterschiedliche Jerkbaits und dann klappt es auch mit der Mutti 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Tobias92 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

Danke.
Das Gewässer ist ein kleinerer Fluss. 
Vorhanden sind sie Aufjedenfall, und Man sieht auch ab und an einen rauben.

Danke, ich werde mich mal umschauen. Hab von salmo schon ein paar gut aussehende gefunden.
Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

Du sagst ja selber, dass schon größere Exemplare mit Gummi gefangen wurden. Wenn man sich fragt,woran das liegt, wären für mich nicht die Rasseln das ausschlaggebende Kriterium. Gummifisch is ja eher als Köder für Zander verbreitet und die werden häufig erst nachts befischt, was für Revilos Vermutung bzgl. der Jagd ind Abendstunden sprechen würde. 

Einen Umbau würd ich erstmal an Billigwobbler (zb aus China oder gebrauchte aus ebay) ausprobieren. Man könnte auch soweit aufbohren, dass die Kugeln komplett rausfallen und den Hohlraum dann mit Klebstoff füllen, somit hättest zumindest schonmal eine symmetrische Gewichtsverteilung.


----------



## Fishangler (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

nebenbei angemerkt.. 

Kleber hat ja, auch nachdem aushärten, noch einen chemischen Geruch. Könnte also sein, dass die Fische 
genau deshalb einen großen Bogen um den Köder machen werden ;-)

 Oder es läuft wie sau und bald gibt es Pattex 2K als Lockstoff )

Lg Martin


----------



## jkc (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

Moin,



Tobi92 schrieb:


> ...Man könnte auch soweit aufbohren, dass die Kugeln komplett rausfallen und den Hohlraum dann mit Klebstoff füllen, somit hättest zumindest schonmal eine symmetrische Gewichtsverteilung.



Hm, ich denke die wenigsten Köder werden einem das verzeihen. Gerade bei kleineren Ködern unter 15cm haben die Kugeln (oder deren Gewicht) massiven Einfluss auf den Schwerpunkt. Ich bin mir sicher das es eine Ganze Menge Köder gibt, die danach schlechter oder gar nicht mehr laufen.



Fishangler schrieb:


> nebenbei angemerkt..
> 
> Kleber hat ja, auch nachdem aushärten, noch einen chemischen Geruch. Könnte also sein, dass die Fische
> genau deshalb einen großen Bogen um den Köder machen werden ;-)
> ...



In der Tat hat es schon Zanderangler gegeben, die nach dem Einsatz von Sekundenkleber am Köder eine Fangsteigerung erlebt haben wollen. Ich persönlich halte das aber für quatsch und zwar in beide Richtungen. Die meisten Gummifische stinken ja so erbärmlich da dürfte nieeeee ein Fisch dran gehen und sie fangen trotzdem.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*



Tobias92 schrieb:


> ...
> Momentan bin ich auf größere Rapfen und Hechte aus, suche also einen länglichen Köder der bis höchstens einen Meter tief läuft. (Mein hechtgewässer ist kaum tiefer als 2 Meter)
> ...




Hi, also unter den Salmos kann ich zum Hechtangeln unter den gewünschten Voraussetzungen empfehlen:

Pike in 16cm 
Perch in 12 oder 14cm
bei beiden Ködern die Shallow-Runner-Version
Warrior Crank
Fatso Crank (nicht länglich und läuft ultra flach)
Whitefish 18cm

Weiter:
Cranebait 205, 206, 207, 208 (leider zur Zeit schweineteuer, kurzzeitig das Preislimit vergessen)
Rapala Original Floating in 13 oder 18cm (sehr schlechte Wurfeigenschaften)
Rapala Magnum Floating 11cm
Rapala J13 (da zweiteilig wahrscheinlich nicht komplett lautlos)
Nils Master Invincible 12cm

Mit Rapfen habe ich kaum Erfahrung aber Köder die mir da in den Sinn kämen wären:
Rapala BX Minnow
Salmo Perch in 8cm
Salmo Thrill
Salmo Whacky 
Salmo Slider in 5-10cm

Hybrida Wobbler sind meines Wissens auch alle ohne Rasseln, da habe ich bei den kleineren Modellen allerdings keine Preise im Kopf, die größeren die ich zum Hechteln empfehlen würde liegen jedenfalls alle über 10€.
Monarch DOK sind auch aus Holz und zumindest teilweise unter 10€ zu haben:http://www.mylure.de/dok-es-9-f.html
Genau so bei Ugly Duckling Wobblern:
http://www.uglyducklingwobbler.de/ueber-ugly-duckling.html

Soweit erst mal.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

Der Salmo Skinner läuft auch prima - der flankt richtig schön. 

Aber andererseits nicht so wurfoptimal - zumindest der große mit 20 cm.

Den hab ich mir in erster Linie geholt, um für eventuelle weiterweg-ausflugsmäßige Flachschlepp-Fälle was Großes am Start zu haben.

Der Super Shad Rap von Rapala ist ebenfalls silent. Mit recht steil gehaltener Rute ist der auch gut flach fischbar, hat nen recht hohen Auftrieb. Und ist ein Klassiker, der überall nen Versuch wert ist.

Ich steh nach wie vor voll auf Holzwobbler, die laufen IMO irgendwie "organischer" - auch wenn sich Plastikmodelle mit Kugeln zumeist vergleichsweise besser werfen lassen.


----------



## jkc (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der Salmo Skinner läuft auch prima - der flankt richtig schön. ...
> Den hab ich mir in erster Linie geholt, um für eventuelle weiterweg-ausflugsmäßige Flachschlepp-Fälle was Großes am Start zu haben.



Hi, klaro der Skinner - ganz vergessen.

Super gewählt für die Anwendung, ist einer der wenigen größeren Wobbler der sich so flach schleppen lässt. Aber der läuft momentan noch zu tief an meinem Gewässer.#q 
Noch flacher geht mit dem 208er Cranebait und noch flacher mit dem 25er 4Play-Swimbait, den kann man 10cm unter der Oberfläche schleppen.#6 
Sorry fürs OT.

Grüße JK


----------



## fischbär (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

Ich persönlich halte das mit den Rasseln für völligen Quatsch. Insbesondere bei uns, wo die meisten Fische getötet werden. Die haben gar keine Zeit, so einen Zusammenhang zu erlernen. Rasseln--> mehr Aggressionsbisse.
Man darf zudem nicht vergessen, dass Fische ebenfalls nicht still sind wenn sie gejagt werden, und außerdem die Haken an jedem Wobbler rumklimpern. Die sind NIE leise. Schüttelt man eienen Wobbler, weiß man oft nicht, ob er Rasseln hat, weil eben die Haken und Ringe klappern. Das ist unter Wasser auch nicht anders.
Völlig vertane Zeit, in der Du ganz sicher Fische fangen könntest.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

so "sinnlos" ist das alles nich...
bei uns laufen leise sticks oft besser als laute...muss nicht ganz still sein, aber je leiser, desto besser...

auf richtige krachmacher geht bei uns fast nix.


----------



## Tobi92 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, ich denke die wenigsten Köder werden einem das verzeihen. Gerade bei kleineren Ködern unter 15cm haben die Kugeln (oder deren Gewicht) massiven Einfluss auf den Schwerpunkt. Ich bin mir sicher das es eine Ganze Menge Köder gibt, die danach schlechter oder gar nicht mehr laufen.



Klar kann das den Lauf verändern, das wäre bei festgeklebten Kugeln aber auch der Fall, vermutlich sogar noch gravierender. 

Grundsätzlich halte ich nichts von "jede minimale Veränderung am Wobbler kann den Lauf zerstören" 
Hab selber genug Wobbler geformt/geschnitzt und zurecht geschliffen. Solange der Körper (dessen Form sich bereits bewährt hat)  einigermaßen symmetrisch is und die Tauchschaufel gerade und symmetrisch sitzt, läuft das Ding erstmal. Alles weitere wie Sitz der Gewichte, Winkel der Tauchschaufel etc sind Feinheiten mit denen man den Lauf leicht verändern kann.


----------



## fischbär (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*



observer schrieb:


> so "sinnlos" ist das alles nich...
> bei uns laufen leise sticks oft besser als laute...muss nicht ganz still sein, aber je leiser, desto besser...
> 
> auf richtige krachmacher geht bei uns fast nix.



Ich bezweifle nicht, dass Du diesen Eindruck hast. Aber hast Du dazu auch aussagekräftige Daten?


----------



## jkc (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> ...
> Hab selber genug Wobbler geformt/geschnitzt und zurecht geschliffen. Solange der Körper (dessen Form sich bereits bewährt hat)  einigermaßen symmetrisch is und die Tauchschaufel gerade und symmetrisch sitzt, läuft das Ding erstmal. Alles weitere wie Sitz der Gewichte, Winkel der Tauchschaufel etc sind Feinheiten mit denen man den Lauf leicht verändern kann.



Hi,
 da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen; der Schwerpunkt ist ganz wichtig für den Köderlauf, und kann Unterschied zwischen gar nicht und super laufen ausmachen.

Aktuell gerade einen Kandidaten in Berabeitung, einen 20cm großen Eigenbau-Crane-Jake-Mix mit viel Auftrieb. Den habe ich allein durchs Hakengewicht von wenigen Gramm vom Rotieren zum Flanken gebracht, könnte sogar noch etwas mehr Gewicht vertragen, aufs Gesamtgewicht betrachtet sind die par Gramm allerdings eine kleine Menge. 
Bei nem 10cm Wobbler können 3-4g schon sehr viel mehr ausmachen, kann aber natürlich auch gut gehen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tobi92 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Klar sollte der Köder nachn Ausbleien augenscheinlich gut im Wasser liegen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

klaro, daten ohne ende...
natürlich nich.

aber wenn ich auf 5cm stick in silent 5, 10, oder sogar 50 bisse bekomme und mein kumpel max 1-2...und zwar an vielen tagen...

ich probier jedes mal viel aus( ich will natürlich viel fangen- womit ist mir ja egal)...und wenn es halt auf leise tw-köder viel mehr, bzw nur darauf bisse ist's für mich eindeutig.

ich rede aber nur von sticks, bei wobblern hab ich sowas komischerweise nicht bemerkt.

n duo pencil zb bringt bei mir gar nichts...noch nichtmal hecht.

aber es wird garantiert tage geben, an denen man so laut wie möglich angeln muss...sind bei uns aber seeehr selten


----------



## fischbär (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

Das ist auf jeden Fall interessant. Bei uns an der Elbe habe ich mit normalen Rasselwobblern eigentlich immer noch am besten gefangen. Wenn damit nichts lief, half auch silent nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte das mit den Rasseln für völligen Quatsch. Insbesondere bei uns, wo die meisten Fische getötet werden.


Da hast Du doch schon elementare Unterschiede, was Anglerdichte und Überangelung, massive Entnahme  oder mit eindrücklichen Erfahrungen rückgesetzt, Fließwasser oder Stillwasser betrifft.

Ich halte das so, dass ich beides dabei haben will, also silent und laut, und meist geht was davon.

Je mehr die Kugeln zu einem Balancesystem gehören, umso schwieriger bzw. gefährdender wird das verkleben, muss man sich wahrscheinlich in einem Testbecken rantasten, und ob sich das lohnt?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler "leise" machen (Kugeln entfernen bzw festkleben)*

Ist ja schon bisschen älter der Trööt, aber dennoch: Vom Anbohren von Wobblern oder sonstigem Herumpfuschen wie Sekundenkleber einfüllen oder so etwas in der Richtung würde ich tunlichst die Finger lassen, das ist Pfusch und da kommt auch nur Pfusch raus!
Ich hatte Dutzende solcher glorreicher Ideen in meiner Anglerlaufbahn und die endeten stets in der Mülltonne...

Gleichwohl ja schon das Vorhaben des TE, große Rapfen und große Hechte auf einmal beangeln zu wollen, nicht funktionieren kann. Das Nahrungsspektrum beider Arten ist völlig unterschiedlich, ja sogar die Plätze, an denen sie im Gewässer zu finden sind, decken sich nicht oder nur selten. Diese Unterschiede kann man nicht ausgleichen, indem man einen sauteuren Wobbler anbohrt und damit ruiniert.:m

P.S.: und mit Rasseln hat das schonmal gar nichts zu tun.


----------

